# All Aluminum Tricycle, What is it?



## Bikes62557 (Jul 11, 2017)

A friend of mine found this all aluminum trike at a Garage Sale, needed front tire which I found for him on EBay. We don't know what it is! Real Cool. Help.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like an Angeles trike.


----------

